# Accusé de réception avec Outlook 2011



## Dodi7 (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je possède un Mac OS x Mountion Lion 10.8.3. avec outlook 2010 depuis peu.

Je cherche désespérement l'accusé réception concernant l'envoi d'un e-mail.

Merci pour votre aide
Manue


----------



## Aliboron (25 Août 2013)

*On va supposer qu'il s'agit d'une erreur de saisie et qu'il est bien question d'Outlook 2011 (la version pour Mac OS X), je change donc l'intitulé du fil en conséquence, et je déplace par la même occasion dans Internet et réseau, où il trouvera sa place...*

Bon, ceci dit la réponse est simple et elle a déjà été donnée à plusieurs reprises : il n'y a pas de possibilité de demande d'AR dans Outlook 2011 (pas plus que de possibilité de détecter les demandes pour y répondre, d'ailleurs). Dans Entourage, on arrivait encore à contourner plus ou moins avec des AppleScript mais dans Outlook c'est totalement impossible, il n'y a pas de commande dans le dictionnaire AppleScript pour ajouter des en-têtes supplémentaires.

Si tu es utilisateur d'un compte Exchange, il y a peut-être des possibilités en accédant à ton compte via une version Windows d'Outlook. A voir.

Bon, de toute façon, cela a aussi été dit et redit, les AR ne sont ni fiables, ni standardisés et ne servent donc en gros à rien. Donc ce n'est pas trop grave. Mais tu peux faire part de ta déception aux équipes en charge d'Outlook via le menu "Aide" > "Envoyer des commentaires" pour voir si les demandes d'utilisateurs sont suffisamment nombreuses pour qu'ils prennent cette demande en compte dans une prochaine version...


----------

